# 335d X-drive



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just saw the link on skiddmark.com 2014 335D XDrive 309BHP & 630Nm torque (464ftlbs.), 8 speed auto with launch control. Please come here to North America! :thumbup:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

robster10 said:


> Just saw the link on skiddmark.com 2014 335D XDrive 309BHP & 630Nm torque (464ftlbs.), 8 speed auto with launch control. Please come here to North America! :thumbup:


The 335d xDrive..



> BMW***8217;s N57 diesel engine followed on from the M57 which won the International Engine of the Year award no fewer than seven times (between 1999 and 2009), so it***8217;s pretty good unit ***8211; a little louder than some of its rivals, but powerful and very efficient.
> 
> You***8217;ll find the fastest version (excluding the triple turbo version in the M550d) in the 3 Series, but up until now, deploying 309bhp and 630Nm (460lb-ft) of torque through just two wheels has proven something of a challenge.
> 
> ...


 ...in the UK of course..


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

I would be on that like a fat kid eating a twinky!

Alas, we have to be happy with the 530d (535d).


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

not happening 

go buy a 535xd or A6 3.0TDI if you want 6 cylinders and diesel.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd buy that car in a second. 

I finally became financially "able" to buy BMW's as soon as the 335d was on the way out. 

Would love to see a new one come to the states.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

If they don't fix the steering I am not buying a new BMW. I am leaning towards getting an extended warranty and keep my E90 until F30 version 2.0 comes out with steering/handling fixed. 335i M sport with dynamic handling pkg lost to a Lexus in C&D shoot out. I think C&D was generous with 2nd place to in front of the Caddy ATS. I don't recall 3er BMW losing fun to drive category.

http://www.caranddriver.com/comparisons/habemus-papem-2013-bmw-335i-m-sport-vs-2013-cadillac-ats-36-2014-lexus-is350-f-sport-comparison-test


----------

